

How to come up with a business idea - isalmon
http://ilyasemin.com/how-to-come-up-with-a-business-idea/

======
purplelobster
Liked the link to the talk. He's very straight forward, but I'm torn. I
recognize that finding your ideal customers and their pain points first is
generally the best approach, but if you have domain knowledge or insights, and
have an idea for a product that you know you'd use yourself and that you're
passionate about, that's just as valid as going off solving someone else's
problem. Obviously there needs to be a market for it and people that'd pay for
it besides yourself, but it's a good start.

It might still be safer to find a problem you're disconnected from emotionally
and that has a higher chance of success (and really don't care about much).
That might work well for business majors, but that's not why I want to start a
business. Maybe I'll rethink that after my first business fails though...

